# visa for an actuary



## mhopeful (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post in forum. I am intending to submit an application to vetassess to be assessed as an actuary.

stbaugh13, would you mind if i contacted you to obtain some tips and pointers?

To be assessed as an actuary, do we need to be a Fellow?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Both of you should be fine. I am not a fellow nor an Associate and I now have a 176 visa sponsored by NSW. I looking to move with my family on the 27th.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Both of you should be fine. I am not a fellow nor an Associate and I now have a 176 visa sponsored by NSW. I looking to move with my family on the 27th.


How about the skill assessment from Vetasess. Will they positively assess a degree in Maths ?
This is something which worries me.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

gold4uin said:


> How about the skill assessment from Vetasess. Will they positively assess a degree in Maths ?
> This is something which worries me.
> 
> View attachment 7359


Not as an Actuary, but you could be assessed as a Mathematician.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Not as an Actuary, but you could be assessed as a Mathematician.


Would that mean that we are not eligible for immigration ? My spouse has more than 4 years of work experience as an Actuarial Trainee/ Actuarial Analyst. She also is a member of Institute of Actuaries India and UK and has cleared 3 CT series exams as well.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> How about the skill assessment from Vetasess. Will they positively assess a degree in Maths ?
> This is something which worries me.
> 
> View attachment 7359


I am not sure how VETASSESS would treat your case, because you have a pure Mathematics Degree. 

VETASSESS refused to give my wife a positive skills assessment as an Actuary. She has completed 5 papers and she has also got nearly 4 years of work experience. However her degree is BSc Applied Computing and Mathematics. So it is not purely mathematics based degree. 

The reason for rejection was that the degree is not highly relevant for an actuarial career.

I believe VETASSESS has a service where you submit all your relevant work experience and qualifications and they will let you know if there is any profession that suits your skills and experience, if so they will recommend a particular occupation. Obviously you have to pay for this service, but its better than just blindly applying for assessment. 

If they themselves recommend Actuary then you have a better chance of a positve outcome.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> I am not sure how VETASSESS would treat your case, because you have a pure Mathematics Degree.
> 
> VETASSESS refused to give my wife a positive skills assessment as an Actuary. She has completed 5 papers and she has also got nearly 4 years of work experience. However her degree is BSc Applied Computing and Mathematics. So it is not purely mathematics based degree.
> 
> ...


Thanks it helps. I think the outcome would be positive for someone with more than 5 years of experience? 

Skill level
This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> Thanks it helps. I think the outcome would be positive for someone with more than 5 years of experience?
> 
> Skill level
> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification.


Correct.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

gold4uin said:


> Would that mean that we are not eligible for immigration ? My spouse has more than 4 years of work experience as an Actuarial Trainee/ Actuarial Analyst. She also is a member of Institute of Actuaries India and UK and has cleared 3 CT series exams as well.


I am not sure if you would get a positive assessment as an Actuary with a math degree. You can always try though.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Correct.


Thanks for replying to my query.

1. Does that means if she has equal to or more than 5 years of work experience her qualification is not a matter of concern and there is nothing to worry as far as skill assessment from Vetassess is concerned?

2. If yes, then whether her qualification will still get her 15 points for points purpose ?

3. I believe she has to get registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where she wants to practise her occupation. She is currently a member/student with Institute of Actuaries, India and Institute of Actuaries, UK. Will she be required to register with The Institute of Actuaries of Australia? And, if yes then whether it has to be done after getting PR or before that? For Information Institute of Actuaries, Australia has got mutual recognition agreement with Institute of Actuaries, India and Institute of Actuaries, UK.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> Thanks for replying to my query.
> 
> 1. Does that means if she has equal to or more than 5 years of work experience her qualification is not a matter of concern and there is nothing to worry as far as skill assessment from Vetassess is concerned?
> 
> ...


*You will not require Australian membership until you get there, and there is no license in the Actuarial profession, so a UK/Indian membership should be enough. The Australian Institute give exemptions for UK exam passes. So you wouldnt need to worry about this. *


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks again mate for your quick response. When they say 
that atleast 5 years of relevant experience may subsitute for the formal qualification..I believe in that case a engineering degree, actuarial degree or mathematics degree would be treated at par provided you have relevant experience in actuarial domain. Correct me if I am wrong please?

Actuary - 224111

2. May be I am just expecting too much from you, but here are the subjects she studied in BA (Honours) Mathematics. I am keen to have your views because it is possible that your wife could have studied more or less same subjects.

1st Year
Vector Calculus
Algebra - I
Analysis - I
Analysis - II

2nd Year
Algebra -II
Differential Equations - I
Mechanics - I
Numerical Analysis and Computer Programming
Analysis – III
Probability and Mathematical Statistics

3rd Year
Differential Equation –II
Algebra – III
Algebra – IV
Mechanics –II
Analysis – IV
Analysis – V
Boolean Algebras ( Opted as optional)
Linear Programming and Game Theory ( Opted as optional)

Thanks very much !


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> Thanks again mate for your quick response. When they say
> that atleast 5 years of relevant experience may subsitute for the formal qualification..I believe in that case a engineering degree, actuarial degree or mathematics degree would be treated at par provided you have relevant experience in actuarial domain. Correct me if I am wrong please?
> 
> Actuary - 224111
> ...


I am not sure about the details within the modules, but I just had a quick comparison with her transcript, and they look quite similar. In fact my wife has done fewer mathematics modules, since her degree is Mathematics with Applied Computing.

In my opinion I think those modules should get her through especially with 5 year experience and pass in some actuarial subjects.


----------



## mhopeful (Feb 6, 2013)

stbaugh13 said:


> Both of you should be fine. I am not a fellow nor an Associate and I now have a 176 visa sponsored by NSW. I looking to move with my family on the 27th.


Whew, that's a relief! I have an actuarial degree with about 6 years working experience as an actuarial analyst. I hope that is sufficient. In any case, I've submitted my documents to vetassess. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive outcome!

All the best for your move!


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Not as an Actuary, but you could be assessed as a Mathematician.


Since my wife has bachelors degree in Maths she could nominate ' Mathematician' occupation instead of
'Actuary'.

Coming to work experience she has worked as an Actuarial Trainee and Actuarial Analyst and 
that would come under same unit group 2241( Actuaries, Mathematicians, Statisticians) ideally 
that would be closely related ( or highly relevant ?) as per terms 
defined by Vetassess/ DIAC.

Actuaries and Mathematicians comes under Group A. 
Please read below. 

VETASSESS Skills Recognition - General Occupations requires applicants to hold –
a qualification which is assessed at the required educational level, in a highly relevant field of study to the nominated occupation, and
at least one year of employment completed at an appropriate level over the last five years in a field closely related to the nominated occupation is required for all nominated occupations.
Highly relevant employment	Only paid employment which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for the nominated occupation will be considered for assessment. This means that the major tasks undertaken in your everyday work should closely match major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. The employment also must be paid and at the same skill level as your nominated occupation.
Closely related employment	For Points Test purposes, VETASSESS applies DIAC's definition of "closely related employment" to the nominated occupation. DIAC defines closely related employment as paid employment of at least 40 hours per fortnight in an occupation in the same Unit Group of ANZSCO (Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations) as the nominated occupation. This implies that the employment should be at the same skill level as the nominated occupation and should draw on a similar skill set and subject matter. Usually closely related employment is in the same industry. The employment must also match the lead statement in ANZSCO for the nominated occupation.


----------



## ed1903 (Jun 30, 2013)

*IELTS type needed*

Hi everyone,



I am currently studying Master of Actuarial Science in Melbourne, Australia, and I'm planning to take IELTS test as part of the preparation for PR application. What type of IELTS do I need for the application, is it general training? And what score do I need?

Also, I have browsed through VETASSESS website, and saw "and at least one year of post-qualification highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment." So this means I could not get a PR unless I have at least one year of employment in actuarial area? 


Thanks a lot!


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

You can do the general test. Also you would need at least one year of postgraduate working experience in an actuarial area.

I am currently studying Master of Actuarial Science in Melbourne, Australia, and I'm planning to take IELTS test as part of the preparation for PR application. What type of IELTS do I need for the application, is it general training? And what score do I need?

Also, I have browsed through VETASSESS website, and saw "and at least one year of post-qualification highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment." So this means I could not get a PR unless I have at least one year of employment in actuarial area? 


Thanks a lot![/QUOTE]


----------



## ed1903 (Jun 30, 2013)

stbaugh13 said:


> You can do the general test.


What if I do the academic one? Will they accept it as well, with the same score band?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

ed1903 said:


> What if I do the academic one? Will they accept it as well, with the same score band?


That I do not know. It's best to contact DIAC.


----------



## ed1903 (Jun 30, 2013)

okay thankyou!


----------



## janekerry123 (Oct 20, 2015)

stbaugh13 said:


> You can do the general test. Also you would need at least one year of postgraduate working experience in an actuarial area.
> 
> I am currently studying Master of Actuarial Science in Melbourne, Australia, and I'm planning to take IELTS test as part of the preparation for PR application. What type of IELTS do I need for the application, is it general training? And what score do I need?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Both IELTS for general training and academic are accepted when applying to the EOI (the scoring process), and it is true that you have to work for *at least* a year in the last 5 years as an actuary or the job highly relevant to the actuary in order to get a PR.


----------



## monei (Dec 27, 2017)

mhopeful said:


> Hi, this is my first post in forum. I am intending to submit an application to vetassess to be assessed as an actuary.
> 
> stbaugh13, would you mind if i contacted you to obtain some tips and pointers?
> 
> To be assessed as an actuary, do we need to be a Fellow?


Hi! Would you mind if I ask for your help? I am also planning to be assessed in Actuarial but I have BS Mathematics.


----------

